# Problem with Mousepads



## minoj (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Rodney and everyone. I am having a problem transferring to mousepads . I try to peel the paper immediately but it still sticks. I am using a Hix 15 in press,Durabrite inks.Transjet 11 paper at 350 degrees and 8 seconds.I ruin everyone I try. The paper peels half way and then will not budge. 
Thanks for your thoughts on this. 
Minoj


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Try these instructions. If the paper backing becomes tough to pull, put it back down where it was over your image and heat it for another couple seconds and retry.

1) CREATE DESIGN - Using graphics software, create a design and output it to an inkjet printer. *Be sure to print design in REVERSE / MIRROR format. Do not cut 11" x 17" paper in half before cutting.

2) CUT TRANSFER - Depending on your design, you may choose to use scissors and cut around the design so as not to leave a border. 

3) PREHEAT GARMENT - It is extremely important to preheat the garment before application. Press garment for 5-10 seconds to remove moisture and chemical treatment from the transfer area. 

4) POSITION TRANSFER - After preheating the garment, position the cut transfer face down on the garment. 

5) HEAT APPLY - Heat apply the design at a temperature of 375º F for 12-15 seconds using MEDIUM pressure. *PEEL HOT!


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I have my heat press set on 375 and press mouse pads for 22 seconds --- the transfer is still a bit tough to peel . . but the design comes out grrreat . . . I found that if I press the mouse pad less than 22 seconds, the transfer is even tougher to peel


----------



## minoj (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank You Josh and Diane. I will try these hints tonight.
I trimmed a bit around the design,but Josh,do you mean if the design is of a cat I can cut the outline of the cat itself and transfer this. Will this work.Sounds interesting. Thanks for your advice.
Can you tell I am brand new at this. 
Mino


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

No...I'm afraid I disagree, those instructions sound like a generic procedure for t-shirts, where you do NOT want the carrier to show where there is no ink.

DO not cut around the image for a mousepad..., you will lose the protective quality of the carrier which helps to protect the surface of the mousepad. The areas that do not have the transfer carrier will become soiled much faster. 

I believe your problem is the short dwell time you are using...I have been printing/pressing my own transfers for about 10 years now, and I strongly recommend that you bump up your time to at least 16-22 seconds. I have never had a problem with TJII on a mousepad.

Let me know how it goes, please!


----------



## minoj (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone. I pressed the mousepads at 375 for 16 seconds. Beautiful and easy peel. Thanks very much. Your help is so appreciated.
Mino


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Glad it worked for you. Chris is right, for the sake of mousepads it's easier to transfer the whole sheet.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Just bought a mousepad "kit" (mousepad and transfer sheet). The instructions say to make the image 1/8" - 1/4" bigger than the mousepad. I listened to the same guidance when I created a puzzle, and had to trim the excess with an exacto knife. At that time, I wished I had cut it the same size as the puzzle. Do I listen and make it bigger and have to trim, or should I just cut it the same size as the mousepad and hope it's aligned correctly?

Melissa


----------



## minoj (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi there. I cut the paper slightly larger ,maybe 1/8 inch and it fits perfectly after pressing
Minoj


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice -- only have 2 in stock, and have an order for 2, so I can't mess up! Thanks again... will let you know how they turn out.

Gratefully,
Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, just want to update that the 2 mousepads came out FABULOUS! I trimmed them so they were slightly bigger than the mousepad (went crazy making them perfect), then pressed on light pressure for 30 seconds at 350, just as the instructions said. They came out AWESOME!

I noticed that areas outside of the mousepad did not transfer at all, and were a part of the backing that gets peeled off. Does that mean that I do NOT have to worry about trimming so carefully next time? It would be great not to have to trim so carefully and precisely, LOL...

thanks again,
Melissa


----------



## minoj (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Melissa. I am not sure. I am always pretty careful to cut just about 1/8 inch
Minoj


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Well, just want to update that the 2 mousepads came out FABULOUS! I trimmed them so they were slightly bigger than the mousepad (went crazy making them perfect), then pressed on light pressure for 30 seconds at 350, just as the instructions said. They came out AWESOME!
> 
> I noticed that areas outside of the mousepad did not transfer at all, and were a part of the backing that gets peeled off. Does that mean that I do NOT have to worry about trimming so carefully next time? It would be great not to have to trim so carefully and precisely, LOL...
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! You do not have to be so picky about the trimming on them ... just make sure that it is slightly bigger than the mousepad itself! I print mine about a 1/4 in bigger than just cut around the picture, then press at 375 for about 18-20 seconds and it turns out awesome! Don't waste excess time trimming exact!

Good Luck!
Jody


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for the advice! I have to admit it was pretty darn tedious, trying to just leave a slight edge, and going crazy rounding the corners! LOL... It was particularly bad because I only had 2 mousepads, and the customer wanted 2, so there was no room for error!

I just LOVED the end product, so I am very happy to hear that I don't have to be so exacting!  Looking forward to doing more now, and am researching getting the lowest price possible for them.

Thanks so very much!
Melissa


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I just print the picture.. making it slightly larger than the mouse pad. then place the mousepad on the transfer and use a bit of heat tape to secure it where it needs to be.. then press.. see no reason at all to trim?? the outside of the paper isnt gonna hurt anything.. and its just one more step that doesnt need to be done.. ..

Glad the mousepads turned out good for you melissa...


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Thanks so much for the advice! I have to admit it was pretty darn tedious, trying to just leave a slight edge, and going crazy rounding the corners! LOL... It was particularly bad because I only had 2 mousepads, and the customer wanted 2, so there was no room for error!
> 
> I just LOVED the end product, so I am very happy to hear that I don't have to be so exacting!  Looking forward to doing more now, and am researching getting the lowest price possible for them.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome for the advice, no need to round the corners. No real need to cut it at all ... although it makes it easier center if you trim it. I usually cut along bottom and one side to make centering easier.

Coastal I have found to be the lowest price for quality mousepads if you order $199 worth for the free shipping!

Jody


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Just purchased Everlast transfers from Coastal, but since there's no need for the transfer to stretch on a mousepad, I was thinking of using cheaper paper. Just found New Milford Light (in an Overstock Special) 50 sheets for $22.99. This cuts the transfer cost down to $0.46 per sheet. What's everyone's experience using this transfer on mousepads (and NOT on shirts)?

Thanks again, everyone! 
Melissa


----------



## pinoyshirt_ksa (Aug 26, 2008)

i wonder if i could find a heat press in Riyadh? is there anyone could help?


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Another way to align your transfer is to center it on your mousepad rightside up on a table first ... make a small scissor cut up to the edge of the transfer on each side. 

When pressing, align the transfer to these 'marks,' pressing down slightly along the edges to secure the transfer in position.


----------



## intothis1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, hope this isn't a stupid question, but here goes...What do I pay attention to? The mouse pad directions (325 for 10sec) or the transfer paper that says 350-375 for 20-30 sec?


----------

